# alright will someone help me out



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

alright is this good for a sav tank for a baby sav that ios like 5 1/2 inches; 60 gallon cage, repti bark, hide box(19 inces long), heat lamp, 150 watt bulb, some driftwood. it seems plain right now any other ideas on what else to put. it would be a big help to me and my Sav so thanks you guys ~dan


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sounds good but they light temp might get a lil too high and you could prolly get a smaller hide box and it would still be ok for a while


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i have a rheostat so i can dim the light a tlittle so i can have a god tem on the thin o ya i forgot top add that i have a UVb light also 48" to match the tank alright more suggestions could help thanks ~dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

make sure you have a hot spot in the tank around 90 degrees moniters especially savs like a hot spot to bask


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

have either a big rock or cinderblock in ur tank so that the sav can claw at it and that will hence dull its claws


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i send you a pm.

Carnivoro


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds Good









Like spec-v said just get em a hot spot somewhere 
in the tank and you will be ok.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> have either a big rock or cinderblock in ur tank so that the sav can claw at it and that will hence dull its claws
> [snapback]1047007[/snapback]​


there claws







. i hate my magroves claws, they are like pointy razors.

J-Rod


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

sorry no pm alright thanks for postin


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, I forgot to send it, here are the questions that you ask me in the pm.

1) is a 60 gallon set-up good for a baby Sav which is about a 5-6 inch baby? 
Yes its good for a Baby.
2) what is a regular heat range for the Sav?(i read about 90-120F) 
The hot site of the enclosure 90F, the cool side 75F and Humidity about 55/65%, the basking spot 120F is good, but I recomend a surface temp of 130F. I think you will have problems setting the temps in a 60g tank.
3)is sand a find subtrait for a Sav? 
No, Savs are burrowers and the sand won't hold a burrow. If you can get Dirt from a backyard free of pesticides and fertilizers, is the best. or you can mix cypress mulch,top soil,sand. Remember the sav will need at least 2' of dirt.
4) is mealworms a good part of regualr diet for the Sav? 
Yes,Gut loaded insects(mealworms, crickets,roaches) are a very very important part of their diet.
5) is it safe for fake plants to be in the enclosure?(i read that they will sometimes be eaten)
I never seen heard of that, maybe a unhealthy sav keeped in really poor conditions. I had plants with my varanus and never had a problem. Just try it.
6) how many tiome do i usually feed my Sav if its a baby?
Insects every day, and pinkies two/three times a week.
7) is UVb required for this reptile? if so what wattage? sample(??.0)
No,they do not need UVB-UV, use a 45/65 watts outdoor floodlight(used by expert varanus breeders). Your 150 watts bulb will dry the air and the enclosure will not have a coolside. Also is a waste of energy.
8) what is the avrage growth rate of theses animals?
They can get around 4', Almost all stay around 3'/3'6", But there are some exceptions exceding 4'. They largest ive seen is 4' 3". 
9) how long do you think it will take for the Sav to out grow my tank? (length of the Sav)
What are the dimensions?. When it get as big as the width size of the 60g tank. I recomend you start making a setup soon.
10) while taming my Sav do i need to waer some kind of gloves so incase if i am bitten by the Sav? (like- gardening glives)
Yes you can use them, not only for bites also for their claws(like punk says put some bricks,ect, ). 
11) how long will i need to wait before i can start to tame my Sav?
You Cant tame a Reptile, they just tolerate you , kind of trust you, relacionate you with food, and they learn that you will not hurt them. Just have patience and consistency.

Good luck
Carnivoro


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i got a 100 watt hallogen bulb the ones that last up to a year without changing it will this work for my 60 gallon tank? but what would be the best thing to have for my 60 to set thetank right for the Sav? alright thanks ~Dan


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

You can try the 100w and look if the temps sets right with it, but i think no, it will dry the air and the the enclosure will not have a cool side.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

whats good then so i can have a good tank and it won't dry out the air


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

The problem there is the aquarium Tank. just try the 100w and look if the Temps sets right, i reccomend get a 45/65w outdoor floodlight from home depot, if not work you will need other enclosure.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

definitly get that rock its claws can get SHARP


----------

